# Can't hear voices only background music?



## kalel6000

Can hear music i.e soundtrack but no voices. I am a cab driver and would like to listen to my portable dvd player through my car speakers. The car stereo is only radio/cassette so i bought a tape adapter that can be connected to any mp3 type device. When i connect it to my phone the sound is fine but when i tried connecting it to my dvd player all i hear albeit very clearly is the background music of the movie i happen to be watching and no dialogue? Any ideas? :sigh:


----------



## ebackhus

It may be that it's trying to output 5.1 channel sound so the voice channel is trying to work on a channel that simply isn't there. Does the player have output options for 2.0 stereo sound?


----------



## elfakos

thank you loads,it was just that.
i had a 2 channel cable from pc to the surround system,so it couldn't output
5.1!! :grin:


----------

